# My new hard sided shanty build



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I am building a new shanty for this season, I have had this idea for a couple years and am finally acting on it. I am posting this to get some opinions on what I'm doing, as I change my mind as I build all the time. My original plan was for a hard sided shanty that was narrow enough to fit side by side next to a snowmobile on my snowmobile trailer, with a pull out side for the holes to fish from, and have a canvas drop to seal the wind off. I built a 5x8 shanty 4 years ago on a galvanized steel base that works awesome, but I can't stop improving. So please post your thoughts.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

This is the 1st one I built, which some of you may have seen on Lake erie. It will be for sale when the new one is done.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Can't tell the actual clearance of the cross members from the photos and don't know the final total weight with all equipment but are the skis wide enough to keep it riding high enough in deeper snow to not plow through the snow?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Can't tell the actual clearance of the cross members from the photos and don't know the final total weight with all equipment but are the skis wide enough to keep it riding high enough in deeper snow to not plow through the snow?


There's 4-1/2" of clearance with 5" wide skis, total weight should be under 400 lbs. I haven't had a problem plowing snow with the one I have now, it stays up on top.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Sounds good. Shouldn’t be plowing snow with those dimensions even at 400 lbs.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*JUST GO FAST !!!!!*


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

It will be similar to this, but with wider skis, and a pullout side.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Looks like it will b nice


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Sweet. Ive been checking out those other ones on line. 
You'll have enough room for a hide-a-bed couch and big screen TV in yours.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Treeman said:


> Sweet. Ive been checking out those other ones on line.
> You'll have enough room for a hide-a-bed couch and big screen TV in yours.


I'll post some updated pics this weekend, I'm hoping to get the siding installed, tow bar made, seat boxes installed, and lights and stereo wired. Oh and have a couple beers also.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Better to start that list backwards, just think of what you could do !!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Got the seat box frames in tonight, doing a little mock up and having 2nd thoughts about the stove. Would be great to be able to cook dogs or burgers or whatever out on the ice.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Leave the stove portable, just make a tank hookup and use it in or outside, nice days you don't wanna be indoors cookin now do ya ,how are we gonna smell those brats cookin !!! Get one of those portable folding tables for it. Looks good so far, just make sure you leave the light on  and I'l come out and getcha !!


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Making provisions to stake it down? Looks a little top heavy if/when you get some gusting winds. Another consideration would be to offset the seating, or make one seat movable so you could balance it out and tow a couple people out.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Leave the stove portable, just make a tank hookup and use it in or outside, nice days you don't wanna be indoors cookin now do ya ,how are we gonna smell those brats cookin !!! Get one of those portable folding tables for it. Looks good so far, just make sure you leave the light on  and I'l come out and getcha !!


Also the stove looks a little close to the seat for catching your expensive ice fishin' bibs on fire. Is the stove your heat source too, or planning a heater? CO monoxide produced by stove? (I don't know)


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I'm going to Nicks the stove idea inside it is not my heat source I have two different sized buddy heaters. I can fish in jeans and a t-shirt it gets so warm in there


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I understand the cooking part but you can always get the precooked johnsonville brand meats, wrap em in foil and set on the buddy heater top, gotta watch em close, also, I have an old pitcher pump style cup, aluminum, carry a couple bottles of water and instant coffee, soup and an opener, all set if I get stranded for a nite !!!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I'll just bring along the grill when needed and not mount the flush cabinet it came with, takes up a lot less room.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

It's getting closer to complete


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I showed my wife the pictures and thought it was a nice house. Looks great


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Nicely done and well thought out. One thing I would consider adding a vent in the top to allow moisture to escape and funny smells etc. But looking at the pics of your first one, you may be ahead of me on that one. Also, since I am older and really need good lighting, you may want to investigate LED Strip lighting. I figure 3 strips and the inside will be lit up like an operating room.

I made one years ago when I lived in Ice Fishing Country that had aluminum siding (vertical type and styrofoam panel insulation) After first weekend, made a quick in the field modification to add a turbine ventilator. Used it 3 years and gave it away when I got transferred.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

HamiltonKdog said:


> Nicely done and well thought out. One thing I would consider adding a vent in the top to allow moisture to escape and funny smells etc. But looking at the pics of your first one, you may be ahead of me on that one. Also, since I am older and really need good lighting, you may want to investigate LED Strip lighting. I figure 3 strips and the inside will be lit up like an operating room.
> 
> I made one years ago when I lived in Ice Fishing Country that had aluminum siding (vertical type and styrofoam panel insulation) After first weekend, made a quick in the field modification to add a turbine ventilator. Used it 3 years and gave it away when I got transferred.


Thanks for the tips, I have 2 windows that can open, not sure if that's enough to vent the funny smells.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

My Demeyes said:


> Thanks for the tips, I have 2 windows that can open, not sure if that's enough to vent the funny smells.


I'm partial to the vent up top as it will not let wind blow in which will happen with an open window. I remember seeing water running down the walls from condensation and the next day, the nice ice covering. The smells, well lets just say fishing diets are not always high on the list of eat before going out on a date. 

Today, I would probably include one of the small quiet generators, a television, radio, portable ceramic disc heater, toaster oven and hot plate. Head out Friday after work with a bag of groceries and not leave until Sunday Night. Guests bringing beer are always welcome.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Windows in


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Preview of the led lights


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Those dudes are bright, gonna need shades ! Coming along nicely I see, you gonna put a picket fence up too ? That thing is way too nice to fish from, I could just rent it or do a timeshare with ya when your not there. Very nice job, can't wait to peek inside it on the lake, Mike


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That thing is so nice you will have to give tours.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My guess is that you're about to aquire a lot more fishing buddies this winter. Haha


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't worry Shannon, I'll be the keeper of the book ! Nope, no one today, let go !!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's an awesome shack well done sir


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks real nice, my question is, how far are those seats away from your fishing hole, looks like you'd be stretching a bit with an ice rod.?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

The holes will be just outside the edge of the shanty, a 30" ice rod is perfect for me, no reaching, plenty of hook set room also.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gotcha, yea looks like there's good height fir hook setting in there, keep at it man, it looks real nice so far!


----------

